# Spalted Sycamore Bowl



## BarbS (Sep 21, 2012)

Here are a few shots of a spalted sycamore bowl. I traded for this wood from davduckman2010. This one is oiled and Beal buffed, 3-1/2" high and 5-3/4" in diameter. All comments welcome!

[attachment=11015]

[attachment=11016]


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2012)

That's pretty. I like the bead around the middle too. Nice job Barb.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 21, 2012)

beutifull bowl barb you turners amaze me  duck


----------



## JMC (Sep 21, 2012)

Very nice Barb


----------



## Patrude (Sep 21, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Here are a few shots of a spalted sycamore bowl. I traded for this wood from davduckman2010. This one is oiled and Beal buffed, 3-1/2" high and 5-3/4" in diameter. All comments welcome!


 Stunning work; your design really shows up the spalting. Great work


----------



## BarbS (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks everybody. Working with spalted wood is always an adventure. I felt like the bead was set too low, breaking the 'rule of thirds,' and yet the only way to 'fix' it was to cut the upper rim a bit lower, maybe by 1/4" or more, which would eliminate some of the best spalting. So, I left it. The form still leaves me uncomfortable looking at it. I'm always ready to do better 'next time!'


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2012)

BarbS said:


> I felt like the bead was set too low, breaking the 'rule of thirds,'



That's why I will never get any blue ribbons in turning no matter how good technically I may ever get. Because I don't conform to those gawd derned rules. Make the most of a chunk of wood from your own perspective and damn the rules. They restrict your creativity as an artist. I would submit that the most respected artists are the very ones who ignored the "rules" of their day. 

Beauty is immune to rules.

.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 21, 2012)

Ya mean we have rules- rats- I must of missed that part. I could care less---- I build. Barb it looks perfect.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 21, 2012)

Rules? There are rules? Nobody ever told me that! I guess being self taught I just let the wood speak to me and become what it wants to be. Beautiful bowl Barb! I wouldn't be dissapointed in that one at all, I to like the bead in the middle.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 21, 2012)

Kevin said:


> BarbS said:
> 
> 
> > I felt like the bead was set too low, breaking the 'rule of thirds,'
> ...



Well said ! I could not agree more. I tried studying those design rules once - for about 5 minutes and all the fun was sucked out of it. Turn what looks good to you. 
Barb - I think it looks great. The bead gives it almost a bowl within a bowl look. Nice job
Scott


----------



## BarbS (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks, guys. You make me laugh. I see it as 'girdled,' but then, that's just me and my traumatic youth with girdles. See, we female turners have a different perspective on our work!


----------



## DKMD (Sep 22, 2012)

I like the 'girdled' look! I suppose moving the bead would change the attitude of the form, but I like this position just fine. Neat stuff!


----------



## BarbS (Sep 22, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I like the 'girdled' look! I suppose moving the bead would change the attitude of the form, but I like this position just fine. Neat stuff!



Thanks, David!


----------



## gridlockd (Sep 22, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Here are a few shots of a spalted sycamore bowl. I traded for this wood from davduckman2010. This one is oiled and Beal buffed, 3-1/2" high and 5-3/4" in diameter. All comments welcome!



Love it Barb! The bead in the center is a nice touch, i may have to try that on one of my turnings if you don't mind me borrowing the idea. wonderful character in that sycamore. never turned any of it before how well does it behave?


----------



## BarbS (Sep 22, 2012)

gridlockd said:


> BarbS said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few shots of a spalted sycamore bowl. I traded for this wood from davduckman2010. This one is oiled and Beal buffed, 3-1/2" high and 5-3/4" in diameter. All comments welcome!
> ...



Thanks for the compliments. The bead isn't my idea, and is widely used, often as a flat band. I had a lot of trouble sanding the end grain, but it turned well enough. The oil darkened it more than other woods I've done. When I do another piece I will shellac it instead, or put on sanding sealer first, and not use the Watco. I also have done spalted birch, then oiled it, and it didn't darken nearly as much as this sycamore did.


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 22, 2012)

Barbs sweet turn. Hope you can breath with all the smoke there. Came through last Sunday was glad to hit the wetside. Stopped in Sesttle woodcraft. Got supply's thing of taking class for bowl turning need to join the Olympia wood turnrers too. Realy like that bowl. Rick


----------



## BarbS (Sep 23, 2012)

bearmanric said:


> Barbs sweet turn. Hope you can breath with all the smoke there. Came through last Sunday was glad to hit the wetside. Stopped in Sesttle woodcraft. Got supply's thing of taking class for bowl turning need to join the Olympia wood turnrers too. Realy like that bowl. Rick



Thanks, Rick. Yes, when we drive around here we have to make sure the car's air system is set on 'recirculate inside air!' Here's a local photographer's photo of what we've had for the last two weeks:

[attachment=11086]

and, I envy you living somewhere you can Go to classes, guilds, clubs. This side of the state, I'd have to drive to Spokane or the Tri-Cities to make a meeting! and no, I'm not interested in volunteering to start one; tha'ts more work than I want to take on! Next time you're driving through, let me know and we'll get together in my shop!


----------

